

Doing consultant taxes in Japan - gleenn

I moved to Tokyo this year, and have been consulting for a company. The company will not be assisting me with my taxes unfortunately. HN probably isn&#x27;t the best place to ask this kind of question, but I&#x27;m struggling to find resources online, and assume many of you are at consulting gigs and have the same lack of Japanese experience to do something as tense as taxes.<p>1) What is the best course of action?<p>2) Does anyone have recommendations for a cheap, English-speaking tax preparation office?
======
kwos
Probably the best forum to ask for this kind of advice is the Tokyo HN meetup:

[https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)

A lot of guys there are in the same boat as you are. As for me I've only been
employed full-time here, so I don't know how to file my own taxes.

